# Is my betta's tank "yay" or "nay"?



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

In the past I've had Skylar in a 1gal and a 2gal. Today i decided to get him a 5gal! It has the "Aqua Tech Power filter 5-15" In it, fake plants, gravel (of course) and a lava rock! I decreased the filter intake by a bit. He's been exploring for a bit now, but not too much since it's close to his bed time and he might be a lil stressed from the move. 

So i ask you, Yay or Nay?


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the same exact tank. Looks good to me. Do you monitor the temp levels, and also did you baffle the filter?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

the temp is a little hight at 80. But guess what?! You dont have to baffle the filter! All you have to do is raise the little tubey thingy and it will decrease the intake/flow


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

80 is perfect in my opinion. I love your tank my only thing I'd say add a few more hiding spots like a cave or a coffee cup to hide in so he can be in the dark if he wants too.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay thanks! I'll look for something


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have that tank! I love it. It's great. It looks wonderful! I'm sure your fish will be very happy in it. =)


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I have this tank! The big plant is awesome.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] A lot of people seem to have this tank  and thanks!!!

[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

It looks lovely, and that big plant is great for a betta! Nice big leaves to rest on! And yes, 80 is perfect, I like to keep my fish at 82, and they have been in water that has reached 86 and still be just fine.


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad you know about the filter  Enjoy the tank, its a great product. How often will you be doing water changes and what %?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice! I love the big silk plant in the middle. :3


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Very yay.


----------



## TaraVictor (Nov 5, 2011)

I like it. It's a definite "yay" from me. =)


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

it looks great! And I'm sure yer little man LOVES it. Definite YAY from me too!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks great!!:-D


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

[email protected] Thanks! Yea he loves his plant 

[email protected] I actually discovered it on accident! I will be doing probably 30-40% changes every 2 weeks. Is that okay?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Thanks everyone for the "Yays" 

I'm going out for a bit. Getting a new tank for my betta thats currently in quarantine


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like it! It looks very nice. 

I have a tank similar to that one, and set up wise, mine looks similar too. xD Instead of gravel, mine has sand, and I have some little house thing for him. I have a huge silk plant too. xD


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay!!! I wish we could afford a 5 gallon right now...We just have a 3.5 =(


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I got this tank for 40-50$ at walmart  But.... Im broke now


----------



## pieleld (Oct 24, 2011)

Water changes every two weeks may not be enough for a small 5 gallon tank. Even 5 gallon tanks can quickly build up toxins if water changes aren't done frequently. Since it is filtered, I would recommend doing a 25% change once per week. I personally do a 1 gallon (20%) change every 5 days. Monitor your parameters if possible.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who have this tank, mines divided for Twitch and Freddy  I like it, very natural and soothing


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

! Too much bottom rock.

No more than an inch without real plants, any thicker and the low circulation that betta need won't be able to clear water through the gravel and you'll get bacteria in the stagnant areas that make the water bad again.


----------

